# Friendly female dog looking for home.



## Amy&Basil (Feb 26, 2011)

Suki is a very friendly Kerry Blue Terrier that was recently rescued in a very sorry state.

She is of an unknown age, but is neither really young or really old. She is very friendly and laid back and is the perfect pet. Suki currently lives with another dog at her foster home and gets on very well with him but would also be fine going to a home without other dogs. She would however need a home without cats as she chases and barks at them!

Suki is house trained and knows basic commands. She is very well mannered and not food agressive. Suki does not pull on her lead and quite happily plods along next to you. She was previously attacked by another dog and left with a nasty wound (now healed) so she is nervous of other dogs sometimes when out walking, but fine when up close with them. It is just something to be wary of, she is not uncontrollable.

Suki is a home-comforts type of girl. She enjoys walks, but isn't overly interested in lengthy ones. She likes a nice warm home with a nice warm bed and fleece, and will quite happily snore (loudly) the evening away. I believe she needs a home with someone who is around quite a bit of the day as her fosterer is out most of the day and although not unhappy, she needs the radio/tv on otherwise she will become a bit anxious.

Suki is currently fairly bald as all her hair had to be clipped off as she had an extremely matted coat and really bad wound. Her hair is now growing back, her wound healed and she is starting to look a lot healthier.

Suki is not destructive or messy and is everyone's friend. We are looking for a loving permanent home for this poor girl.

Home checks will be carried out, to ensure it is the right home.

Thanks for reading.

Amy & Suki x


----------



## Amy&Basil (Feb 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention that we are in the Leeds area.

I have plenty of pictures if anyone can help me work out how to upload them!

Thanks.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

to add photos open an account with photobucket then just use the img link to add them here, or on bottom of post it say attach files, just add them from your computer, hope she finds a good home


----------



## Amy&Basil (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Amy&Basil (Feb 26, 2011)

GeordieBabe said:


> to add photos open an account with photobucket then just use the img link to add them here, or on bottom of post it say attach files, just add them from your computer, hope she finds a good home


They're a little big, but thank you!


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

she's lovely she should have no problems getting a home, looks quite cute with haircut looks like a poodle


----------



## Amy&Basil (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you. I hope so, she really deserves a loving home.

I would love to keep her myself but circumstances just don't allow it and I know I'm not the home that she needs, although she is much better behaved than my own dog!!


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

she's beautiful but unfortunately I have 4 cats! I really hope she finds the forever home she deserves. xx


----------



## Amy&Basil (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Niki, she really is gorgeous but a bit too naughty with cats!

Suki is still looking for a home, she is settling in well with us, but we're only her fosteres and she needs someone around more of the day.

She is looking so much healthier now and now her wound is healed and stitches are out will be getting a bath on Sunday (not sure if she will be happy about that!)

Suki is getting better when she sees other dogs on walks and is much less ready to bark and snap but this is something we're still being wary of.My own dog and Suki are like partners in crime now though! They're very cute together so she is easily rehomeable with another dog, she just needs to trust them. 

If you think you can offer Suki a forever home, please get in touch.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

might be worth contacting 

Kerry Blue Terrier Rescue & Rehoming
Mrs B McGeown, Chorley, Lancashire. Tel: 01257 265946

to see if they have anyone on their books looking for a dog just like Suki


----------



## Amy&Basil (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you, I had tried looking for specific breed rescues but hadn't found this.

We have someone coming to see her tomorrow that sounds like a nice home, if it doesn't work out though I will give them a try.


----------

